# Mobile Bay?



## DanielH

Has anyone been speck fishing in mobile bay and know where the fish are?


----------



## fishn4real

You didn't say if you had a boat or not.

By boat - There are many places in the bay that does very well; but depends upon time of year. In a couple of weeks, following a nice cool front, you can expect the big specks to head to Dog River - but everyone knows this so expect a crowd.

You can also find nice trout in in the river inlets in upper Bay, Weeks Bay and Bon Secour. 

From Land, try the pier off of Dauphin Island Causeway, and south marina wall (Dog River Bridge) of DIP.

I can't tell you what baits will work, but historically shrimp and soft plastics work well. 

Good Luck!.


----------



## DanielH

i have boat, and i appreciatethe help<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 32pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: +mn-ea; mso-bidi-font-family: +mn-cs; mso-color-index: 1; mso-font-kerning: 12.0pt; language: en-US">


----------



## GULFFISHER1

I am not saying anything that every one doesent allready know "in last weeks paper" they have been wering them out at the Katrina cut on Dauphin Island.


----------

